# Any body do Twitter?



## Massey9895 (Dec 6, 2012)

If u do; go follow @coyotenrcircle. That's a page for me and my buddies hunting team. We just picked up first sponsor today. Predator Tactics! Check us and them out. Sponsored for what we love to do; don't get no better!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sorry, my tweeter's kaput! This is as close to social networking, that I'm going to get.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup

like jt, this is as close to social networking that i do too


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Isn't twitter a titmouse distress sound from FoxPro ?


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Isn't twitter a titmouse distress sound from FoxPro ?


Yup, works well for getting yotes in close!

No Tweeter,FaceSpace or MyBook for me!

Steve


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Isn't twitter a titmouse distress sound from FoxPro ?


i do believe it is

i will check my e-caller tomorrow when my son and i go out after yotes


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Well I gave you an add.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LMAO !


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

It's funny cause its true!

Steve


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now thats funny lol

i did check my e-caller today,its twittering racoon


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't believe I am popular enough to justify a twitter account! No one wants to hear what I have to say, sometimes not even my wife.. Lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

we want to hear what you have to say.................


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

twitter drives me nuts!!! #coyote killa! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bginvestor said:


> I don't believe I am popular enough to justify a twitter account! No one wants to hear what I have to say, sometimes not even my wife.. Lol





220swift said:


> we want to hear what you have to say.................


We're listening !

lol


----------



## Massey9895 (Dec 6, 2012)

I kinda consider myself a backwards ******* but I do Twitter. Hey guys; you wld be surprised where all you can find stuff about coyotes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I know I don't need twitter to find yotes!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

hassell said:


> I know I don't need twitter to find yotes!!!


Me either. I don't even go on faceback anymore unless the kids post a new photo of the grand kids. Then I go look at that and sign off again.


----------



## Massey9895 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok you goons! Sorry I even asked!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:smiley-dracula: :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey you got a few positives. Quite honestly that is more than I expected. John can post you up some cool videos !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol for real! Sure hatred for the twit fellas? Do I smell tar.... lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Lol for real! Sure hatred for the twit fellas? Do I smell tar.... lol


i can supply feathers, i have a lot of them

heck i can even supply a rail

i have a ten foot long osage orange 1/4 log ive been saving for bow staves

but it will work fine for this purpose too

let the tar and feathering begin lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Your intent was to compare with a 12 year old girl..... Your a goon! lol

I signed up for twitter a few up years ago.... They rejected my application. Apparently they frown upon calling it twatter.... Which is a simple typo really..... They really don't like it if you prefix the typo with the the handle itzdirty. Who knew....

I really only wanted a coupon for some junk I did not need anyhow......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay I'm a goon too then


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Holy watermelon Batman!


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Is that a Ruger GP100? :hot:

Steve


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I like that gang sign!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

stevec said:


> Is that a Ruger GP100? :hot:
> 
> Steve


I believe so

A .357 and a pair of 44's


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Can we get T-shirts made up.....even though my wife wont let me wear one.

Steve


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> I believe so
> 
> A .357 and a pair of 44's


LOL! I like 44's!

Steve


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Throw all your other shirts away, Steve.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> I believe so
> 
> A .357 and a pair of 44's


PRICELESS!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That looks more like a 50 S&W with a fine pair of 50 DD holding it.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Stop complaining and enjoy while you can! That's a beautiful stainless steel GP100 in 44 mag, fully loaded with two bullets and matching navel ring...............


----------

